# Anyone from the Kitchener/Waterloo Area?



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

I figured I would see if anyone existed in these parts other than myself!


----------



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

Wills said:


> I figured I would see if anyone existed in these parts other than myself!


wow , another KW resident!


----------



## STILLKICKING (Oct 15, 2011)

Another one here


----------



## STILLKICKING (Oct 15, 2011)

So where are you guys buying your cigars from?


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Its not KW, but I am close - Georgetown

I get the bulk of my cigars from this and other forums, and have recently discovered Rama Moccasin and Smoke. It's worth the drive to Rama


----------



## STILLKICKING (Oct 15, 2011)

The only problem going near rama is losing my cigar money at the casino.


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

:amen:


----------



## STILLKICKING (Oct 15, 2011)

I read that Channers in Waterloo sells cigars. Has anyone checked it out.


----------



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

good ol walper tobbaco for my cigar purchases


----------



## STILLKICKING (Oct 15, 2011)

Ya I go to the Walper as well, Usually Friday afternoons.


----------

